# Consultation codes



## songstresspyt@yahoo.com (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if Medipass, Medicaid, and Tricare are accepting consultation codes???


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Medipass.  Louisiana Medicaid programs stopped accepting consult codes 7-1-12 I believe.  Tricare is still allowing the consult codes.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Apr 9, 2013)

*NYS Medicaid*

Does anyone know if New York State Medicaid still recognizes consultation codes?


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 9, 2013)

The codes are listed in their fee schedule. https://www.emedny.org/ProviderManuals/Physician/index.aspx


----------



## Practice Coder2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Consultation Code*



songstresspyt@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know if Medipass, Medicaid, and Tricare are accepting consultation codes???



Yes, Government Insurances are accepting consultation codes. Billed it all the time.


----------



## Practice Coder2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

*consultation codes*

Yes, Government Insurance are accepting consultation coded. Billed it all the time.


----------

